# Anyone baling yet?



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Anyone having good weather to bale and how does it look this year? Also, where are you baling. NC IN hs been wet.


----------



## JD4755 (Apr 17, 2008)

Not yet, probably another week or two depending if it grows fast enough or not


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

I checked a field yesterday. It is ready anytime. It has been tough to get a dry spell. Looks like maybe after Wed of next week now.


----------



## Daner (Jun 18, 2008)

We still have rain In the forcast...alfalfa Is now In bloom, as soon as I see a 4 day streach of no rain i will be cutting 1/2 of my 40 acres, there Is a good tall crop out there this year


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Baling 100 acres with hail damage,getting 1 ton acre usually2.5 ton.SUCKS DOODOO.Start on other 300 tomorrow 10th bloom.


----------



## haybaler (Jun 4, 2008)

Have 40 acres ready to go tomorrow. Had a few raindrops when it was mown but has been nice since then. Tried 20 last week, just finally got that crap off the field. Seems like the older fields are still suffering from last year. Newer ones have been pretty good.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

we mowed, raked and baled about 17 acres and made over 650 small squares since Tuesday...have about 800 small squares to go to bale. Not bad for two old men, since we throw our bales by hand...







Good luck to everyone...this has been a tough yeat in most places...15 acres of that I mentioned was the last of first cutting. Cut the first of our second cutting...some of the most beautiful alffalfa we have ever cut.


----------



## Feed Hay (May 30, 2008)

I am done with my hay. I was a about 3 weeks behind normal for me. I feed three horses and currently 37 boar and kiko goats. Small equipment but it is finished in the barn. 4-H is next.


----------



## Alfalfa Farmer (Apr 16, 2008)

What a wet year. 120 acres that I feed my cattle and I just now finished the first cutting. 5x6 Round bales that I tarp over. Some of the first cut was finished 3 weeks ago.


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

If the weather cooperates we will be taking off second cutting next week.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Dodged rain drops all week and got some more first made. Several friends in neighboring counties got rained out, but we got lucky. Everyday was a 30 to 60% chance of rain. Still got a bunch of first to go. Fortunately late maturing timothy, so we aren't to late yet. Looks like next week is more of the same. Looks like a chance of rain everyday but maybe Tuesday, though the weatherman can't make up his mind. Too late in the season to not just roll the dice, but hate to get $210 a ton horse hay out of the field rained on.


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

Took the second cutting of hay off today. Sorry no pics though, the battery in the camera went dead.


----------



## Daner (Jun 18, 2008)

still rain In the forcast for this week Here In Ontario...Its not looking good...they were calling for a drought here this year...but Its been raining every week


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

We started baling second cutting today


----------

